
Academic Publishing without Journals: Publication mints coins/points - HairyGing3r
https://hack.ether.camp/#/idea/academic-publishing-without-journals
======
Stephen_T
Made me think of the quote by Aaron Swartz "The worlds entire scientific and
cultural heritage, published over centuries in books and journals, is
increasingly being digitised and locked up by a handful of private
corporations."

